# Headboard



## kweinert (Jul 29, 2014)

Finished off this headboard, now it's been painted and I'm trying to sell it. Might have to drop the price a bit, the last one sold for $300, this one looks a little better.



 

It's built from poplar and those are metal ceiling tile inserts.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool .... I like it ........So glad my wife isn't on WB I could see that on the bed in the guest room.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 31, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> Cool .... I like it ........So glad my wife isn't on WB I could see that on the bed in the guest room.
> 
> Dave



Thanks.

She could see it on Etsy as well :)


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2014)

That's a cool idea Ken, got any other pics of other views?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't let Linda see that!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice headboard, Ken!

I'd say I can't let me wife see it, but it's too late. She hasn't seen it, but she must be telepathic. She was talking last night about how she wants me to build a headboard for the bed we bought a few months ago. She knows it's going to be at least a couple years before I'll be building her a bedroom set (bed frame, dressers, nightstands) and she wants me to at least build a headboard for our bed.

Thanks, Ken!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 4, 2014)

This was really fairly easy. It's all 3/4 poplar (because I knew it was going to be painted), the posts are hollow (constructed with 45° angles), and rail and stile around the panels.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, because you can ask what you like, but if folks won't pay that price it's probably not correct.

Probably also has something to do with my being a novice at trying to sell stuff and not having a great deal of confidence in my pricing of things.

Not a good thing when you consider that I'm doing my first craft show next month :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charles Neil (Aug 5, 2014)

Ken, Up the price, that is a really nice piece, very resourceful .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 5, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> That's a cool idea Ken, got any other pics of other views?



I'm working on getting a couple of detail views. I do the building, my boss at my day job does the painting and it's at her house. She's got to get it upstairs to get some better light for the closeups. When she has the time (probably this week) I'll get the other photos and post them here.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 5, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> Don't sell yourself short and get stamped with the "cheap" label... it's tough to overcome. Just my .02 of course.



And good advice. It's not the first time I've heard it.

My problem is that I'm not really sure in my mind where I place myself.

I look at some of the folks in the local woodturning club and know that I'm nowhere near their level. And I look at other folks at craft shows and think to myself that I'd never sell what they are because to me it's not finished.

Just me and my issues. I suspect I'm not alone in this.

Given what you and Charles have said I think I'm going to price on what, to me, seems to be on the high side. Perhaps I'll overcompensate for my uncertainty, but it'll all be an experience and I'll learn more for the next time.

Thank you for your input - it is very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BArnold (Aug 16, 2014)

Great idea, Ken! I can see that appealing to a lot of folks.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 18, 2014)

OK, here are some closeups to show the finish and the framing detail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

